# If you would like your website linked here



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

Post the URL here.

I'm going to be redoing the abysmal Links Page, and will be adding anyone that would like their site listed.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 2, 2006)

www.shawncastonguay.com


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 2, 2006)

http://projectkillbot.1l.com

Until I can get me money for a domain, that'll do


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.unavoxmusic.com


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

Shawn said:


> www.shawncastonguay.com



You are already linked sir.


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 2, 2006)

The links page isn't abysmal Chris, I like it   

In light of my supportive comments, I think I deserve link text at least 30pts bigger than the others


----------



## jakeskylyr (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.jakeskylyr.com 

...if you dare


----------



## Shawn (Feb 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> You are already linked sir.


Awesome. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Regor (Feb 3, 2006)

www.justdefymetal.com


----------



## Mykie (Feb 16, 2006)

fatalhavoc.com

ill link back, already have a banner on my myspace


----------



## Shannon (Feb 16, 2006)

So nice, End Theory was mentioned twice.


----------



## BCrowell (Feb 16, 2006)

Cool, Count me in!! I guess I need to make a different banner!

www.briancrowell.com


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 16, 2006)

http://ancestor3.tripod.com

http://www.ancestorheavymetal.com


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 16, 2006)

sorry, an accidental repost


----------



## thedownside (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.welcometothedownside.com/


----------



## darren (Feb 16, 2006)

... apparently people aren't reading the first post in the topic.


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2006)

darren said:


> ... apparently people aren't reading the first post in the topic.



Story of my life. 

Hey! You with the website! Click this!


----------

